# Zapytaj się twojej dziewczyny



## david12345

hey, 

can anyone translate the following sentences from polish to english?

*"zapytaj sie twojej dziewczynie"*

*"ja ide spac"

Thanks  
*


----------



## beclija

The second is "I am going to sleep".

I am not quite sure I understand the overall meaning of the second phrase, though I can guess the individual words. It might be something like "ask for your girl". Better wait for someone who knows.


----------



## Whodunit

Beclija is right about the first sentence, in my opinion:

Zapytaj się twojej dziewczynie. = _Inquire/Ask about your girlfriend._

zapytaj się - imperative singular of zapytać się (to ask about/to inquire about) + dative case
twojej - dative of twoja (your)
dziewczynie - dative of dziewczyna (girlfriend)

As for the second sentence, Beclija is right again:

Ja idę spać. = _I'm going to sleep._

ja - personal pronoun "I" (can be left out in Polish)
idę - first person singular present of iść (to go)
spać - infiitive (to sleep)



david12345 said:


> hey,
> 
> can anyone translate the following sentences from polish to english?
> 
> *"zapytaj sie twojej dziewczynie"*
> 
> *"ja ide spac"
> 
> Thanks
> *


----------



## arturolczykowski

There is a small mistake in Polish sentence. It should be: "Zapytaj się twojej dziewczyny"

Ask your girlfriend. 

I'm going to sleep/bed.


----------



## Jana337

arturolczykowski said:


> There is a small mistake in Polish sentence. It should be: "Zapytaj się twojej dziewczyny"


Not "*s*wojej"?


----------



## dn88

"Zapytaj się *swojej/twojej* dziewczyny."
 I think that both variants are possible. In my opinion "swojej" sounds more natural. Anyway, to some extent, it depends on your context. If you want to emphasize that it is "twoja dziewczyna" , the latter option seems more likely then. It's pretty hard to explain, there is hardly any difference.


----------



## Whodunit

arturolczykowski said:


> There is a small mistake in Polish sentence. It should be: "Zapytaj się twojej dziewczyny"


 
Just a brief question: Couldn't it be the locative "twojej dziewczynie," too, required by the verb "zapytać się?" In Czech, as far as I know, you can say "Zeptej se _po_ tvé přítelkyni" (= Inquire/Ask about your girlfriend). I was wondering whether this was possible in Polish without a preposition (po), too, using the locative.


----------



## Thomas1

Whodunit said:


> Beclija is right about the first sentence, in my opinion:
> 
> Zapytaj się twojej dziewczynie. = _Inquire/Ask about your girlfriend._
> 
> zapytaj się - imperative singular of zapytać się (to ask about/to inquire about) + dative case
> twojej - dative of twoja (your)
> dziewczynie - dative of dziewczyna (girlfriend)
> 
> [...]


 
We don't use _zapytać się _with the dative. We use it with the genitive:
zapytać się kogo? czego?

_Zapytaj się swojego brata._
_Zapytaj się swojej dziewczyny._
_Zapytaj się swojego dziecka._
_Zapytaj się swoich ludzi._
_zapytaj się swoich dziewczynek._
_Dziewczynie_ is indeed in the dative and _twojej_ is either in the dative or genitive, but _zapytać się_ requires the genitive.



Tom


----------



## Thomas1

Whodunit said:


> Just a brief question: Couldn't it be the locative "twojej dziewczynie," too, required by the verb "zapytać się?" In Czech, as far as I know, you can say "Zeptej se _po_ tvé přítelkyni" (= Inquire/Ask about your girlfriend). I was wondering whether this was possible in Polish without a preposition (po), too, using the locative.


No, this is not possible in Polish. _Zapytaj się swojej dziewczynie_. doesn't make any sense.
You could, however, say:
_Zapytaj się o swoją dziewczynę_ (ask about your girlfriend) providing an appropraite context.


Tom


----------



## arturolczykowski

Rzeczywiście powinno być raczej "swojej", ale pisałem to zaraz po przebudzeniu i byłem tak skoncentrowany na błędnej formie "dziewczynie", że nie zauważyłem...


----------

